# Planning my getaway



## NorthernLight (Oct 31, 2022)

There is only so much I can do to make my current situation more interesting. I need more! Having considered various alternatives (including living in a boat or a van), I think my best bet is to move to Latin America.

I was to leave for Paraguay on April 1, 2020, but my flight was canceled by Covid. One reason I chose Paraguay was their very liberal visitor policy. Basically, I could stay for as long as my passport was valid (up to 10 years!). That might have changed by now. Something I'll have to check out.

Of course, most countries make you leave after 3 months (6 months in Mexico). This can complicate things.

My pension will be reduced (a lot) if I spend more than 6 months outside of Canada. I can't afford to maintain a residence in Canada and travel back and forth. So if I leave here, I'll have to really leave.

I belonged to a forum for people traveling on the cheap, but most of the members were actually quite well off. And I didn't like some of the attitudes. Unfortunately, that made me feel isolated and unsupported.

But now it's time to leave past disappointments behind, and work on a plan.

Today I was browsing some websites and blogs, confirming that there are other shoestring expats, other possibilities, perhaps other support groups.

Some people work while traveling. They are digital nomads, or they work locally. I don't want to work. But maybe I could trade English practice for a free room, something like that. 

I'm looking at making a move in about 1.5 years. Maybe more, maybe less. I've always been good at jumping off the deep end, but various age considerations make me more cautious now. Not least of which: If I mess up, I'll have no place to come back to. Not a fun prospect for a broke old person.

So this diary will be a place to gather my thoughts and start the process. Thank you for reading.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 31, 2022)

Best of luck to you in your future endeavors.  I'm sure you'll make the right decision.  

I'm not that valiant or courageous to go live in another country or another state, for that matter.  I have to be near my relatives.  Born in Texas and will die in Texas.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 31, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> There is only so much I can do to make my current situation more interesting. I need more! Having considered various alternatives (including living in a boat or a van), I think my best bet is to move to Latin America.
> 
> I was to leave for Paraguay on April 1, 2020, but my flight was canceled by Covid. One reason I chose Paraguay was their very liberal visitor policy. Basically, I could stay for as long as my passport was valid (up to 10 years!). That might have changed by now. Something I'll have to check out.
> 
> ...


Wow!  That's a brave move!  I applaud you!  You must be an amazing lady!


----------



## Right Now (Oct 31, 2022)

A complete change of lifestyle for you!   Do you have any contacts when you arrive in the new country?  Someone who could help you find a place to live?  All the best wishes for a fulfilling experience.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 31, 2022)

_That's fascinating, _NorthernLight. 
 Both the actual travels full of new experiences, and the initial process beforehand, during which you explore options and make decisions, and take steps toward whatever directions you choose.  
Wow.  I wish you well!


----------



## jujube (Oct 31, 2022)

Have you considered Ecuador?  I would like to live in Banos for a year at least.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> If I mess up, I'll have no place to come back to. Not a fun prospect for a broke old person.


I strongly advise taking a trip
Not a one way one
Paying a visit

Lotsa upheaval in some So American countries


----------



## officerripley (Oct 31, 2022)

Best of luck, I hope it works out for you. (We will miss you here on SF if you do go, though.  )


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 31, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> There is only so much I can do to make my current situation more interesting. I need more! Having considered various alternatives (including living in a boat or a van), I think my best bet is to move to Latin America.


Wow, an adventurous and decisive woman, I like that!

I won't say the usual things, like are you sure you know what  you are doing.  I think you probably do, and I think you are smart to explore it a bit here, it should help you make a decision.  I am sure you will  make the right one.

After reading your post I did a little research on Paraguay, it does sound like an interesting place.  And maybe a good place to retire to.  However I saw one place that suggests they are limiting visas for Canadians, but not for us from the US.  If true that doesn't seem to make sense, but I am sure you can find out.

Looking forward to hearing from you on the research, thinking, and planning!


----------



## NorthernLight (Oct 31, 2022)

Right Now said:


> A complete change of lifestyle for you!   Do you have any contacts when you arrive in the new country?  Someone who could help you find a place to live?  All the best wishes for a fulfilling experience.


There are various ways of getting to know a place. For example, I could stay in a hostel for the first month and look around. Maybe find out where other foreigners hang out, and ask them. Also, now that I'm on the language exchange app, I can "meet" people in many countries. Most are very kind and helpful.



jujube said:


> Have you considered Ecuador?  I would like to live in Banos for a year at least.


I certainly have! Seems great.



Gary O' said:


> I strongly advise taking a trip
> Not a one way one
> Paying a visit
> 
> Lotsa upheaval in some So American countries


Thank you. I can't afford a fact-finding expedition. Hence the year or more of research and planning.



officerripley said:


> Best of luck, I hope it works out for you. (We will miss you here on SF if you do go, though.  )


Aw, I can still be on SF. They'll probably have Internet where I'm going.



Alligatorob said:


> Wow, an adventurous and decisive woman, I like that!
> 
> I won't say the usual things, like are you sure you know what  you are doing.  I think you probably do, and I think you are smart to explore it a bit here, it should help you make a decision.  I am sure you will  make the right one.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your encouraging words. It is possible that Paraguay favors US citizens over Canadians. Different countries have different deals between them. I'll be checking it out.

Thank you, @Kaila , @Gaer , and @PamfromTx . I appreciate your support!


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 31, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you. I can't afford a fact-finding expedition. Hence the year or more of research and planning.


Well, about here I'd say you can't afford not to, but...times have changed.

I've been in some jams when out of country

'Course I'd hooked up with some loud mouthed Africaners

Other times, wrong place, wrong time

I'm sure yer not the bar hopping type
You'll prolly do fine


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 1, 2022)

That's mighty brave of you, @NorthernLight! Good luck to you!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 1, 2022)

From Wikipedia:

_Despite a history of poverty and political repression, in a 2017 Positive Experience Index based on global polling data, Paraguay ranked as the "world's happiest place"_
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraguay

How's your Guarani?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

Northernlight...I've done this.. I moved to Italy.. and then to Germany on my own. Granted I had a job and wasn't  a senior.. but I just did it, and didn't even know the languages either..

At 50  I took early retirement, and my then husband and I bought a house in Spain.. He worked in the UK..long hours.. and would come out to Spain every month for a week... so I lived in the Spanish Casa.. full time, and worked and lived there, paid bills, dealt with HUGE bureaucracy, and red tape in a foreign language that I had to learn fast, not to mention Medical issues.. 

It's absolutely doable.. I only returned because I missed the Culture here in the UK.. the Libraries, the Museums, the theatres, ... the English language.. the ease of communication... but for the first few years it was a great place to be living.. now I just go there on Holiday...but I'm absolutely chuffed I did this in middle age, and learned so much, none less than a new language

However, if I ever got the opportunity to relocate to another country now.. at 67 years old.. I would only choose a country whose first language is English..


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2022)

If I may ask an indelicate question:  how old are you?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

WOW! I have met several people who have left the U.S. and moved abroad. The world is changing at a rapid pace. What IS today could be a lot different in a year. It is an exciting time to travel if you are ready for the unexpected...both finding what pleases you and disappointment and even possible danger. I am of two minds. Canada seems to be in metamorphosis, as most all countries are. One possibility is to get involved in traveling abroad where you are watching exciting adventure movies, and/or taking web vacations ( but that might make you more ready to leap ). I am curious as to why you want to leave Canada/where you are... is it depressing, boring, lonely...?  I understand the love of being in other cultures, especially one's that interact with each other in real time. But then there is all the viruses appearing out of nowhere....I will be very interested in following your research and findings and decisions.


----------



## Jamala (Nov 1, 2022)

How I love courage and adventure. NorthernLight, if you decide to go you are in for a treat! Paraguay is beautiful and I can vouch for that. Hubby and I did the South American tour which included Paraguay. Asunción is probably where expats mostly hang out (you probably know that already).
Graham Greene, the English writer born in Hertfordshire, UK, loved Asunción so much he spent a number of years there writing some of his great works.!

Sent you a PM...


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> There is only so much I can do to make my current situation more interesting. I need more! Having considered various alternatives (including living in a boat or a van), I think my best bet is to move to Latin America.
> 
> I was to leave for Paraguay on April 1, 2020, but my flight was canceled by Covid. One reason I chose Paraguay was their very liberal visitor policy. Basically, I could stay for as long as my passport was valid (up to 10 years!). That might have changed by now. Something I'll have to check out.
> 
> ...



Have you seen this latest from the Government ....not. sure I would want to live there.

https://travel.gc.ca/destinations/paraguay


----------



## Muskrat (Nov 1, 2022)

It sounds very very exciting! Family is what keeps me stateside…but i dream of other places. Keep us posted…


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2022)

I don't think I could leave forever. You're very brave, North! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 1, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Well, about here I'd say you can't afford not to, but...times have changed.
> 
> I've been in some jams when out of country
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have considered going on a several-month trip and coming back. But if I did, I wouldn't be traveling ever again. Financially to do both.

Never been in a jam, except for minor ones that locals helped me out of. So far!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I have considered going on a several-month trip


Had a cousin who traveled by bus and other second and third class means from Tijuana to Rio de Janeiro once.  Staying and eating as cheaply as possible.  She had some stories to tell.  

I had to admire her sprit, at the time she was a 30 something hippie.  Today she's a 70 something hippie, still likes to tell the tale, and I still enjoy listening.

Not suggesting you do the same, you just reminded me.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> There is only so much I can do to make my current situation more interesting. I need more! Having considered various alternatives (including living in a boat or a van), I think my best bet is to move to Latin America.
> 
> I was to leave for Paraguay on April 1, 2020, but my flight was canceled by Covid. One reason I chose Paraguay was their very liberal visitor policy. Basically, I could stay for as long as my passport was valid (up to 10 years!). That might have changed by now. Something I'll have to check out.
> 
> ...


I lived with my cousin in Venezuela for about 4 months or so, back in the 90s. A few years ago I wanted to go back, but my cousin said "No way, Jose. It's terrible here now."

If you want to go, research really well first. A lot has changed over the past 2 - 3 decades.

Aside from travel, would you consider fostering children? Like, maybe one or two at a time? Being a foster dad improved my life 100%. My life had purpose, meaning, goals. I was inspired, and loved, and I had lots and lots of fun every single day. I've written about the downsides, and they're rough, to be sure, but I got a charge out of knowing I could rise to the system's challenges as well as I could to the challenges of having a toddler in my life.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 1, 2022)

Pepper said:


> If I may ask an indelicate question:  how old are you?


Seventy.



Paco Dennis said:


> WOW! I have met several people who have left the U.S. and moved abroad. The world is changing at a rapid pace. What IS today could be a lot different in a year. It is an exciting time to travel if you are ready for the unexpected...both finding what pleases you and disappointment and even possible danger. I am of two minds. Canada seems to be in metamorphosis, as most all countries are. One possibility is to get involved in traveling abroad where you are watching exciting adventure movies, and/or taking web vacations ( but that might make you more ready to leap ). I am curious as to why you want to leave Canada/where you are... is it depressing, boring, lonely...?  I understand the love of being in other cultures, especially one's that interact with each other in real time. But then there is all the viruses appearing out of nowhere....I will be very interested in following your research and findings and decisions.


Thank you for your thoughts. I don't want to travel now. I'm hoping Covid and some other things will settle down. If not, I guess that's that.

Yes, I'm bored and lonely. Hard as I try, my life in Canada is a big nothing. I'm only here by default. I have lived overseas for 9 years, and have visited other countries. I believe my life would be better elsewhere. More friendly, fun, stimulating. Also warmer and more beautiful! And cheaper.



Mizmo said:


> Have you seen this latest from the Government ....not. sure I would want to live there.
> 
> https://travel.gc.ca/destinations/paraguay


I'm not married to the idea of going to Paraguay per se. Paraguay is probably off the table now. I chose it on the basis of policies and conditions at the time. Things do seem to have changed. 

@Alligatorob  No Guaraní, but Paraguayans speak Spanish too! And, yes, I have considered just knocking around by bus. Fly to Mexico city and ... ??? Maybe getting a bit old for that. Very tempted though.

@Murrmurr  I understand. I will be doing heavy research, and basing my decision on current conditions. I am not a kid person. Hats off to you!

I'm poor, and therefore not eligible to move to any country as a resident. So i'll probably be 3 months here and 3 months there. 

Or, based in one country and doing periodic "visa runs," which are not as simple as people think. Also, many countries don't like the practice, and can stop you from re-entering.

So it's all just a big ball of uncertainty right now. Hoping to make some sense of it bit by bit, and end up somewhere nice.

Thanks to everyone who has taken an interest and commented.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 1, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Seventy.


Not too old, I hope anyway, same as me.


NorthernLight said:


> I have considered just knocking around by bus. Fly to Mexico city and ... ???


I really like your spirit.  I've done the fly to Mexico city and explore thing several times, not real recently though.  You have me thinking...  My dozen or so words of Spanish need some practice!


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 1, 2022)

@NorthernLight 

I do understand how you are feeling.
 I am much older than you and still get that urge to get up and go somewhere else.
Alas, the old body ( and pocketbook ) say no no.
Don't give up. Something will happen to  make it possible


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 1, 2022)

Thank you so much, @Mizmo .


----------



## Pepper (Nov 1, 2022)

I also understand you.  Holly & I were figuring out we both moved 17 times each, I think it was.  I moved countries as well as states and we were on our way to either Washington State or B.C. when husband died.

I don't have the health or the wealth to be going travelling.  I'm glad I went where I could when I had the chances.  

Make sure you check the medical availability and efficiency of anywhere you decide.  It could be crucial now, it was for me.  Best wishes for adventures!


----------



## Leann (Nov 1, 2022)

@NorthernLight I've lost count of the number of times I have mulled a similar decision. I have lived in a number of states in the US and have visited many more. I traveled abroad often for my job which lit a spark in me to move to one of these countries one day. Now that I'm retired, I started researching it extensively. 

Finding a country that I could move to that has comparable medical care similar to the US ( a big consideration for me as I have been treated for cancer), where English is commonly spoken and older (unemployed) adults are welcome is a challenge. I don't want to move to South or Central America. My preference is somewhere in Europe but there are too many issues in addition to those I mentioned. And I'd miss my family and friends too much so I finally put the idea to rest. 

I hope you're dream does come true, that you find the epicenter of your happiness. Go for it!


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 1, 2022)

Leann said:


> @NorthernLight if I could tell you how many times


Please do.


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 1, 2022)

If I were more of a people person and wanted to live cheap, I think I'd move to some kind of co-op or inner-city commune in a major city like NYC or San Francisco where there's a lot to do and see. I have no desire to move to another country at this age.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 1, 2022)

SeniorBen said:


> If I were more of a people person and wanted to live cheap, I think I'd move to some kind of co-op or inner-city commune in a major city like NYC or San Francisco where there's a lot to do and see. I have no desire to move to another country at this age.


An inner-city commune. I lived in a similar situation I guess. A guesthouse on a beautiful island, with interesting residents and visitors from all over the world. But it had its downside too, especially during Covid times. That's why I left.

If you mean what I think you mean by co-op housing, that is out of my price range, and a big commitment.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 1, 2022)

@Leann  Yes, there are so many considerations. Each of us has different needs. Thank you for your kind wishes.

Today I briefly looked at a couple of online lists of "cheap" places to retire. Haha. I'm already pretty sure that I wouldn't qualify for residency in any country. 

I think I should to stick to information for long-term travelers on a budget. Most are younger, but maybe not all. And even if they are, somebody has to be the first.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 2, 2022)

Now I'm thinking *maybe* I could keep my apartment and residency here, and travel south for 6 months of the year. Definitely on the cheap though.

I could save money by canceling certain services while I'm away. Could also get rid of my car. I'd rather not. But all things must pass....

I could go for the summer or the winter half of the year. Obviously I'd rather go in the winter, but there might be factors I haven't thought of.


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 2, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I strongly advise taking a trip
> Not a one way one
> Paying a visit
> 
> Lotsa upheaval in some So American countries


The lady has lived in a number of nations in Central and Southern America, in the past, She is not a novice in this sort of travel, at all. JimB.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 2, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> The lady has lived in a number of nations in Central and Southern America, in the past, She is not a novice in this sort of travel, at all. JimB.


Thank you, Jim. I've lived in Mexico and Korea, and visited other countries briefly. But there are other ways of getting inside information, especially now!


----------



## jimintoronto (Nov 2, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Thank you, Jim. I've lived in Mexico and Korea, and visited other countries briefly. But there are other ways of getting inside information, especially now!


See my DM to you. JimB.


----------



## Della (Nov 2, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Aw, I can still be on SF. They'll probably have Internet where I'm going.


Good thing!  I hope you can stay connected with us wherever you decide to go and keep us informed every step of the way.

The six month exploratory trip sounds like a good idea.  During that time all sorts of opportunities for accommodation might pop up.

I'm excited for you!


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 2, 2022)

Della said:


> Good thing!  I hope you can stay connected with us wherever you decide to go and keep us informed every step of the way.
> 
> The six month exploratory trip sounds like a good idea.  During that time all sorts of opportunities for accommodation might pop up.
> 
> I'm excited for you!


Thank you. It would certainly be exploratory. But I was thinking I'd do it every year, for as long as I'm able. Rather than trying to live abroad year round.

That way I'd still be a Canadian resident, and I'd have a place to come back to when my traveling days are over.

If I had a higher income, I'd definitely live in another country. But I'm too poor to qualify for residency in any country I know of. So maybe I need to compromise, and come back here for part of every year.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 2, 2022)

jimintoronto said:


> The lady has lived in a number of nations in Central and Southern America, in the past, She is not a novice in this sort of travel, at all. JimB.


Well, aren't you the font of information.
From here on, I'll just check in with you before I post anything.

But

Maybe not
I still have yet to find out from you what you think *'ARA' *stands for.....


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 2, 2022)

Last night my language partner said he'd help me any way he could. He's in Guatemala. So I was thinking I could go to Guatemala, and to Bolivia, where I have another contact.

It might be fun to fly to Mexico City and take buses southward, but it's probably not practical. Land border crossings can be worse than airports! And some border areas are dangerous.

Maybe better to fly into a country and then take buses within the country.

I began checking prices of plane tickets. They seem to have come down a lot in the past few months. Last time I checked, they seemed prohibitive.

It's tricky making sense of the airfares. For example, going from A to C can be much more expensive than going from A to B and then B to C. But I've done this before, and I know I can figure it out.

I also looked into taking a boat past the Darien Gap (where there are no roads). The boat would take me from Panama to Colombia. Not because I want to take *that* boat, but because it's a place where there are coastal boats. And a boat ride would be nice.

Some boat trips last 5 days, with stops at tropical islands, and snorkeling, fishing, etc., They're on the expensive side, but might be worth it. Speed boats are cheaper.

Or maybe I should forget about that, and just take a 3-hour boat tour somewhere else.

I do want to go to South America. The *only* thing on my bucket list is to see the night sky in the southern hemisphere.

Bolivia's Salar de Uyuni -- the world's biggest salt flat -- would be something to see also.


----------



## BC Flash (Nov 2, 2022)

Northern Night:  Sorry to hijack your thread.     I enjoy your posts and want to post my "budget" travels.

My husband always wanted to visit Australia and New Zealand.   We spent 5 months "down under" on house exchanges,   The "Aussies" lived here for 3 months while we lived in their house in Adelaide.   In New Zealand, we exchanged "basement batch's" on a "non- simultaneous exchange (we had vacant basement suites).   We felt that with "exchanges" we lived as the locals - shopping and sight seeing;  eighbours took us under their wings and had us to their family get togethers.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 2, 2022)

I get it and fully understand your motivation. I will be keeping tabs on how things go for you for possible future reference


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 2, 2022)

@NorthernLight I am enjoying following your planning.  Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Jules (Nov 2, 2022)

Have you considered giving private English lessons?  A friend did this in Japan.  He found the work when he got there.  

If later you find you have to stay in Canada, you could look into being a tour guide on a bus.  My late MIL who was a retired teacher always said she was going to do this.  She figured she had travelled enough and could read local history fast enough to give a well informed presentation.  She could have done it except they never stayed still long enough.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 2, 2022)

Thank you, @Jules. I'm retired and done with working (I hope!). Just thinking about doing an informal exchange, if things  work out that way.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 2, 2022)

*"My pension will be reduced (a lot) if I spend more than 6 months outside of Canada. I can't afford to maintain a residence in Canada and travel back and forth. So if I leave here, I'll have to really leave."*

So your income would be reduced a lot, what if at some point you want to come back to Canada would your pension be restored?


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 2, 2022)

mrstime said:


> *"My pension will be reduced (a lot) if I spend more than 6 months outside of Canada. I can't afford to maintain a residence in Canada and travel back and forth. So if I leave here, I'll have to really leave."*
> 
> So your income would be reduced a lot, what if at some point you want to come back to Canada would your pension be restored?


Yes, but there would be a lag, because that part of the pension (the part I'd lose) goes according to where you lived in the previous taxation year.

The lag would be one to two years, depending on which month I return. So for that 1-2 years, I'd be living on half my pension, and it's already difficult to live on a full pension.

And that's just in theory. When I first retired, the government messed up my pension twice, putting me through a year and a half of poverty and extreme stress. So I wouldn't trust them to give it to me if I came back.


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Wishing you the best of luck.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 4, 2022)

1. I can be out of the country for 6 months and not lose any of my pension. 
2. Mexico lets me enter for 6 months. 
3. Most other countries allow only 3 months. 
4. I don't consider Mexico to be a cheap country.

For these reasons, I had been thinking of flying into Mexico with a 6-month ticket, going to at least 2 other countries, and then returning to Canada.

Today I'm thinking that would be too complicated and perhaps more expensive (per unit of time or enjoyment). Not only in terms of travel, but also my leaving everything behind for 6 months. And a couple of other considerations, which are difficult to explain briefly.

So maybe I should skip Mexico altogether. Visit one country for 3 months and come back. If I do this, I might be able to get away as early as this summer.

Of course I'd love to avoid the Canadian winter, but that isn't my main reason for going. Mostly I want a change of scenery. And something interesting to plan for.

I received a nice note from a woman on another forum. She and her husband retired to a Mediterranean island. It seems affordable, but again, I wouldn't qualify for resident status.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 5, 2022)

I met with my local language partner today. He said a friend had obtained a good deal on a ticket to South America via the local travel agent. I wouldn't have thought of going to a travel agent! I don't think I was even aware that there was one here.

Sounds like good idea though. Getting out of this backwater can be a bit complicated. Also, the travel agent would know the cheapest travel months, etc. 

I'll do some more research on my own, and figure out when and where I want to go. Then I'll go and see what they say.

Just goes to show -- Once you get started on a path, help and information appear.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 5, 2022)

How did you end up in this particular Canadian town?


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 5, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> How did you end up in this particular Canadian town?


Thanks for asking. I came here because the rent is affordable.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Thanks for asking. I came here because the rent is affordable.


Well, that is a concern. A huge one.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 6, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Thanks for asking. I came here because the rent is affordable.


I would think northern BC would have a lot of attraction.  Very natural, wilderness, wildlife, no overcrowding.  Do you have mountains nearby?  I think I would like it, in the summer anyway!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> I would think northern BC would have a lot of attraction.  Very natural, wilderness, wildlife, no overcrowding.  Do you have mountains nearby?  I think I would like it, in the summer anyway!


Me too..given even the slightest chance.. I think I would move there..


----------



## charry (Nov 6, 2022)

wow ...you are one brave lady......im in awe of you !!!
i was so stressed in doing my move with a disabled husband , but that was only 300 miles away 

wishing you great adventures northernlight.....
and please keep us updated .....
xx


----------



## Jamala (Nov 6, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> Just goes to show -- Once you get started on a path, help and information appear.


You are so right!  I wish you so much luck in your new quest NorthernLight. 
I feel sure you will find something to suit


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 6, 2022)

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement.

@charry  Yes, moving is stressful. And of course moreso with a disabled husband, especially if you have a lot of stuff.

@Alligatorob  Yes, this place has its good points. Nice people, very little traffic, and some beautiful moments. 

I've only been out of town once. I turned back because the road was too scary. Similarly, my language partner invited me to his family-owned lodge, but I can't face the mountain roads.

The mountains aren't far, but the view is hidden from town by a ridge.

I did some more research on Guatemala. Summer is the rainy season. I've been to Guatemala (just briefly), and it is *really* rainy. So I guess if I go there it would be winter.

There are pluses and minuses to going in the winter, but I think it would work.

This winter is too soon. So maybe next year!


----------



## Lee (Nov 6, 2022)

Northern, I am wondering if this might work for you as I know someone who does this every year. She is Canadian, she rents a lot in a seasonal trailer park and owns her own small trailer. Not winterized so she leaves in mid October, travels to a foreign country, and returns in May the next year thereby keeping her benefits.

A small trailer can be picked up for under $5,000 and they often offer financing. The seasonal lot could go anywhere from $1000 and up depending on amenities.

She picks her go to destination by putting a world map on the wall, blindfolded, spinned around a few times by a friend and she then throws a dart to determine where she lands. Last I heard it was Viet Nam

One drawback, make sure you have a backup plan if the need arises for  returning home before the seasonal lot opens.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 6, 2022)

Thank you, @Lee . I had considered trailer parks in the past (one seasonal, one permanent). At the time, it wasn't going to work for me.

I could tell you all the reasons it might not be right for me now. But it is certainly something to think about. I'll roll it in with all my other ideas. You never know!


----------



## Leann (Nov 6, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Me too..given even the slightest chance.. I think I would move there..


@hollydolly have you considered living in Canada 6 months out of the year? It's permitted under Canadian law.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

Leann said:


> @hollydolly have you considered living in Canada 6 months out of the year? It's permitted under Canadian law.


Is it ?...OMG I had no idea... wow!! Now that's very interesting indeed...


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 8, 2022)

I checked hostel prices for Guatemala. They're all CAD 12 (USD 9) and up, for a dorm bed. Dorm is fine, as long as there's a locker for valuables. It seems a bit pricey though. Of course, these were online prices. In-person prices might be less.

Maybe hostel on arrival, then look around/ask around for a room, e.g., in a family home.

I am also aware of the possibility of helping out in a hostel in exchange for a bed. I did say earlier that I don't want to work. But I lived in a guesthouse/hostel environment for years, so it wouldn't be quite like work to me. I'm familiar with the routines and problems, and I'm bilingual, and I used to be a cook (just in case they want me to make breakfast). So it's a thought.

I briefly looked at a hostel "opportunity" in Mexico. They wanted someone age 18-35! But I'm sure not all are like that.

Speaking of Mexico ... it keeps turning up as a "cheap" place to travel. It's all relative, isn't it? A few years ago, someone was telling me I could rent an apartment in Mexico for "only" CAD 700 a month.

I haven't talked to my Guatemalan language partner about this yet. I want to be quite sure before I get him involved. We have talked about traveling, but nothing specific.

Bolivia is still a possibility.

My local language partner (a Canadian interested in Spain) asked me if I only wanted to go to Latin America. Yes, pretty much. Flights to Asia or Europe are more expensive. Europe has never called to me somehow (at least not enough), and it's expensive. And although I loved Asia, I kind of want to speak Spanish.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 18, 2022)

It's been winter here for about a month. Although winters here are cold and long, they are surprisingly okay. Often sunny, and not windy.

Still, it is winter. By last April I just felt exhausted. Special lights and Vitamin D can only do so much.

So I've been asking myself why I want to put my trip off until next winter. I could make all the arrangements and hop on a plane this January or February.

Then I remembered. Oh right, Covid. Not just the fear of catching it, but also the airline and airport craziness that seems connected to it somehow.

I can only hope that a year from now, things will have straightened themselves out a bit.

My Guatemalan language partner is eager to meet English speakers in person. I was researching his city, and unlike some other places, it seems it would be a bit difficult for him to meet foreigners there.

In some places I've lived, there was a quiet bar, a library, or meetups, where it was very easy to strike up a conversation with a stranger. He says he hasn't encountered such a place. My research seems to prove him correct.

And "foreigners" do get tired of having locals approach them out of the blue.

But if I were there with him, I could introduce him to other foreigners. So it could be to our mutual benefit for me to go to Guatemala.

Something to think about and plan for, and discuss with him.


----------



## Lee (Nov 18, 2022)

Northern Light, I am wondering about something and hope you do not take my query the wrong way.

I mentioned earlier about someone I knew who stayed at hostels as they are affordable. But she did say that most were young, teens and twenties. That would concern me. It did not her though, she showed group pictures and there she was, the old lady right smack dab in the middle of the youngsters. She loved it, Mama Bear and her cubs she called it. Takes a certain personality I suppose.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 18, 2022)

Thank you, @Lee . From age 56 to 68, I lived on the same property as an island hostel. For the final year and a half, I lived in the hostel itself. I also worked in the hostel, off and on. I've stayed in other hostels as well

So I'm quite familiar with the clientele and conditions. Anyway, there's nothing I can do about being old!

I've belonged to another Internet forum for about 10 years. Most of the people are in their 20s -- some younger, some older. A few are maybe in their 50s. I'm quite sure I'm the oldest member. I don't mind, someone has to be the oldest. 

Young people tend have a hang-loose mentality, which I share. I'm not sure whether it's their youth, or a characteristic of their generation(s).

Please don't worry about me taking your comment the wrong way. I appreciate your input!


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 18, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> it could be to our mutual benefit for me to go to Guatemala


Sounds like Guatemala is in your future!!

Enjoying your planning, and when you do something I hope you can keep posting about  your experiences.  You are an interesting lady.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 29, 2022)

My Guatemalan language partner wants to visit relatives in the US. He got his passport, and inquired about a visa. He has to wait almost a year for an interview!

So his travel might end up overlapping with my tentative travel plans.

I guess it's all a moving target no matter what. My health, finances, airlines, world happenings....

For now, it seems the most I can do is save my pennies and look after my health. I have neglected my travel research recently; I could do a bit of that too.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 29, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> I guess it's all a moving target no matter what.


Hey, half the fun is in the planning.  You are getting that no matter what happens!


----------



## hearlady (Nov 29, 2022)

I have some in-laws that have lived in Guatemala for several years.
They love it there.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 29, 2022)

Thank you, @hearlady . I was there briefly in the late 1980s (those were bad times for Guatemala). It sure was beautiful! 

My friend lives in Guatemala City. It wouldn't be as beautiful as other parts, but it would be interesting just the same.

I'm not sure how much traveling around I'd do, as I've developed a fear of mountain roads.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 29, 2022)

Ha!  I like your post and I can really understand your desire to go to Paraguay while you are still able.  

First of all, Canada is a very expensive country to live in.  Today I was research L'anai, Hawaii and Cuba.  On VRBO there are house and apartments for rent in L'anai for $500 or $600/night.  Are they kidding?  In Cuba you can stay in a Air B&B accommodation for $40 or $50/night.  Guess where I'm going?  I'm no fool whose money will be quickly parted.

The "happiness" factor here in Canada really sucks.  I have to say there are a lot of very sad looking, depressed people walking around and trying to find happiness in a shopping mall.  The politically correct people are trying to change the country to their own way of thinking; Pride parades are in but Christmas and Easter are out.  They are now, Winter Festival and Spring Festival.  Teachers have to work under a gag order.  Nurses have to work 2 or even 3 shifts without going home.  Family doctors are hard to get.  Our "fearless" leader is flying around the world and giving away the money that we don't have and people are wondering why we have this inflation?

I went to the opera a couple of weeks ago.  Yup!  The politically correct have changed the story of Cinderalla.  The wicked stepmother is gone; replaced by a drunken abusive father.  The fairy godmother is gone; replaced by some god father guy with dark glasses.  The ending has a lovely dovey scene that is suppose to represent our country.

The news is so bad that often I just look at the titles and keep going.  First they told us that all priests were abusive and now they are starting on school teacher.  The witch hunting in this country is laughable if it wasn't for the fact that I live here.  Our "fearless" leader is bringing in 1/2 million immigrants every year.  Some of them are demanding their rights.  They don't care about the Canadian way of life but want to continue the way they lived in the country they left.  You can guess what I'm talking about.  Never mind the lovey dovey propaganda; ethnic conflict is on the horizon.  Good thing I'm 76 and ain't gonna be around all that long.


----------

